# Release pics



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Heres some release pics from this year a few are prety cool!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice pics Brock. You were really on em this year! Im headed out on the ole Tusc here in about an hour hopefully I will have some pics when I return!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome pics Ducky, truly awesome.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Way to go Ducky!!!!!!!

With any luck we can see those fish again.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

katfish said:


> Way to go Ducky!!!!!!!
> 
> With any luck we can see those fish again.


We have caught 4 of the same fish this year! It just goes to show that C.P.R is the best thing for flathead, If guys like cats eat channels that are abundant and plentiful, unlike flathead. So you can have fun fighting the same fish more than once!!!!!


----------

